# NEVER AGAIN ! This is "Black Raspberry" Flavored Concentrate? I don't think so!!!



## Scooter68 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is my experience with HWSC product labeled "Black Raspberry" Purchased Mid-September this year 2020

Ok I've reserved judgement until I prepared the Batch for fermenting.
- First I tried a 1/2 gallon of the "Black Raspberry" concentrate labeled as enough for 5 gallons of wine.
- To that I added 2 1/4 gallons of tap water, intending to make a 3 gallon batch. 
When I tasted it - the flavor was horribly weak - like a can of the cheapest grape soda gone flat, but without the sweetness and less flavor.
- I then added the second 1/2 gallon of the concentrated and then brought the water level up to 3 1/2 gallons. The flavor at that point was adequate but certainly did not taste like any Black Raspberry I've ever had. 
- Then added 4 lbs of cane sugar and stirred. The flavor was improved but still nothing like any Black Raspberry I've ever had. (I have had Wild black Raspberries and grown some Red Raspberries and the flavor quality, if I stretch my imagination was like the domesticated Red Raspberry mixed with grape juice.
- SG at that point was 1.124+ So I added water until the SG was down to 1.108 - the resulting volume is now 4 1/4 gallons from the amount of concentrat advertised as enough for 10 gallons of wine.
-The pH at that point was 4.23 and it took 10 teaspoons of acid blend to get the pH down to 3.39.
- Also added 30 drops of liquid pectic enzyme.
- At the start I also added a little less than 1.4 tsp of K-Meta planning on knocking out any bad yeast or bacteria.

I'm now on hold until tomorrow afternoon when I will recheck the pH and SG and hopefully add yeast nutrient and yeast to start a ferment.

*>>> Bottom Line <<<*

*This was without a doubt the most disappointing 'food' product I've ever purchased - I'd take a soy burger over this stuff for quality and taste any day. The flavor is only remotely like Raspberry and by no means is it ANYTHING like any black raspberry I've ever had. Maybe I'm spoiled by having had wild, natural Black Raspberries but this was actually clearly a concentrate based on Grape juice and NOT on any Black Raspberry Juice of any real quantity.

So This was the first and last purchase from this company I'll ever make. I'm not spelling out the name because I don't want somebody accusing me of libel/slander etc. Look at other posts in this forum and I suspect you will figure out which company I'm talking about.*


----------



## dralarms (Oct 13, 2020)

What is hwsc?


----------



## franc1969 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have been wondering about home winery products. Seems like they need an awful lot of sugar for what should be a simple concentrate, and their descriptions are sorely lacking. I guess you can't be faulted for a product not meeting expectations if you don't say what it actually is.


----------



## reeflections (Oct 13, 2020)

Opinion can't be libel/slander, it's just free speech. Otherwise there would be a lot of law suits filed against Amazon customers.

Home Winery hasn't made me very happy yet either. Done with them. Although I have to say their apricot juice sure smells good while fermenting. We'll see how the final product tastes.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 13, 2020)

dralarms said:


> What is hwsc?


Home Winery Supply Company


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 13, 2020)

If their product ships as shown I'd have to think they run afoul of labeling laws. Do they even have a sticker with an ingredient list on the jug?


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 13, 2020)

Well the label is sufficiently vague that it would be hard to tell what you are really buying. They got me once but never, never again.

If you told me it was just a different variety of grape juice I would believe you, but as it is the flavor of Black Raspberry is very faint to me. So this will be a wine I give away and may not even put any label on it. Lost enough the deal as it is. For the same $86 plus dollars I could have bought a Vintners Harvest juice and made a solid 5-6 gallon batch with much more accurate flavor and content. They don't have Black Raspberry but then again I really don't know what I got this time other than Grape Juice.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 19, 2020)

Well the batch of this stuff is winding down on fermentation. Since it's been cooler in my fermentation room (low 60's) things have gone slower than most of my wine batches. It's gone from 1.114 at start on the 11 of October now down to 1.024. Taste.... Yeah still get more grape taste than black raspberry so this is clearly not the quality folks all seemed to remember from this supplier in times past. 

Again won't waste my time with fancy labels on this batch. Plainest black and white ones will do and I'll probably bottle it as soon as it really clear and let it age in bottle - something I don't like to do but I just want this mess to be over. 
It this batch does ferment dry (.990), be a high ABV at 16.28 % but from the way it's going right now I am expecting to stop before it even gets to 1.000 Layer of bubbles are thinning out already. Today I tried something I have not tried before. I literally poured it from one 5 gallon bucket into another. I figure this will get some extra oxygen into it and help it finish out. The foam layer thickened up for the time being but I'm going to check on it in a few hours. Who knows maybe I'll turn the temp up in the room to get it closer to 70 and see if that gets fermentation over a little quicker.\

If I can get it to ferment all the way dry - at least the ABV may cover up the concord/welches grape taste a little more....  It may not taste like much but after a couple of glasses nobody will remember that.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 20, 2020)

1d10t said:


> If their product ships as shown I'd have to think they run afoul of labeling laws. Do they even have a sticker with an ingredient list on the jug?


that is their new label, for years it was a piece of paper with just the name of the fruit taped on with clear cellophane tape, these new owners have ruined a great thing, even this last January was still the good stuff, not no more, i hate that @Scooter68 , bought this because i always bragged on them, but like @Scooter68 said NEVER AGAIN FOR ME EITHER,
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 27, 2020)

Received word back after I filed a complaint with the state of Michigan over the sparse/missing information on both the web site and container labels of the Home Winery Supply wine concentrates. 

Apparently after visiting the seller's place of business and my providing a copy of the labels I received, it appears that the seller was cited for one or more violations of the Michigan code.

Hopefully this will encourage them to be more open and forthright about what they are selling.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 27, 2020)

Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh, And I racked this "Black Raspberry" wine today - Starting SG 1.114 - Final SG .993 = 15.88% ABV Yup gonna need some sweetening up. It finally has some black raspberry flavor but it's not even close to my triple berry or first Black Raspberry wine. It will do until I can get the real deal again but that's it. (I'll PM/DM to you what the Michigan Agri guy sent to me)


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 27, 2020)

I ran across this site that has a few 100% fruit concentrate. FruitFast Fruit Juice Concentrates: Cherry, Pomegranate, Blueberry From Brownwood Acres
Have you seen this before?

I was interested in their red raspberry But noticed a few other options that might be of interest. They also offer 5 gal pails if you call. Also offer free shipping. Might be worth a try.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Oh, And I racked this "Black Raspberry" wine today - Starting SG 1.114 - Final SG .993 = 15.88% ABV Yup gonna need some sweetening up. It finally has some black raspberry flavor but it's not even close to my triple berry or first Black Raspberry wine. It will do until I can get the real deal again but that's it. (I'll PM/DM to you what the Michigan Agri guy sent to me)


have you checked out the site @silverbullet07 came up with, each quart will make 2 gallon, so 5 quarts would make 10 gallon, taking 2 gallon for topping of would give 8 finished gallon minimum, , for $66, i'll chance that, 
Dawg


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 28, 2020)

@hounddawg what juice was you looking at that you came up with $66 I was looking at their Red Raspberry and 3 qts for 6 gal ran $137. Which is high but I just paid $17 for 375 ml of Red raspberry wine.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

the site you recommended above, but only with peach and one other, they said 1 quart makes two gallon, so 5 qtrs.. for 8 gallon, yes that is fruit heavy, but with the old home winery i always shot my water lite, you've worried me so , with that being said, I'm going to recheck,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> the site you recommended above, but only with peach and one other, they said 1 quart makes two gallon, so 5 qtrs.. for 8 gallon, yes that is fruit heavy, but with the old home winery i always shot my water lite, you've worried me so , with that being said, I'm going to recheck,,, lol
> Dawg


opp's that was $96 for 5 quarts of tart cherry


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> @hounddawg what juice was you looking at that you came up with $66 I was looking at their Red Raspberry and 3 qts for 6 gal ran $137. Which is high but I just paid $17 for 375 ml of Red raspberry wine.


i was looking at tart cherry, but i just looked at red raspberry, my gawd they are high
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> @hounddawg what juice was you looking at that you came up with $66 I was looking at their Red Raspberry and 3 qts for 6 gal ran $137. Which is high but I just paid $17 for 375 ml of Red raspberry wine.


ok, looks like i was deeper into my skeeter pee port than i thought, shoot they don't even have peach, 
Dawg


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 28, 2020)

Here is peach At another place. Price not bad. It is 100% juice








Peach Juice Concentrate for brewers and wine makers.


Our 68 brix Peach Juice concentrate is not an extract, but a pure juice concentrate, made from 100% pure fruit juice. Available in quarts, 1.5 gal, 3 gallon, 4 gallon, and 52 gallon drums.



colomafrozen.com


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 28, 2020)

Here is the juice details.








Brewers and Vintners - fruit puree and concentrates up to 52 gallons,…


Brewers and Vintners - frozen IQF fruits, puree, and pure concentrates for beer and wine making. Available Quarts, 1.5 gallon, 3 gallon, 5 gallon, and 52 gallon drums.



colomafrozen.com


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> Here is peach At another place. Price not bad. It is 100% juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you,
that was very helpful,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> Here is the juice details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes, THANK YOU,,,
Richard


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 28, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> Here is the juice details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this site is great, I've spent many a night looking for a decent concentrate site, I grow most of my fruits and berries, but in off season or like this year drought has got all of everything,, again Thank You silverbullet07, you are a great help,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks Dawg. I was looking for something good myself And stumbled on it.


----------



## franc1969 (Oct 29, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> Thanks Dawg. I was looking for something good myself And stumbled on it.


Yes, thank you. I am really liking the selection. Black and red currant, elderberry, passionfruit, prickly pear, and a range of citrus. I knew a food service producer had to be out there, just really hard to search the right terms to find them with google.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 29, 2020)

when i was using home winery and they were on the level,, back then i used 3 concentrates to make 2- 6's allowing me a extra gallon for topping off,,, this site that @silverbullet07 turned us onto,,, has been a blessing in my book,
Dawg


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 29, 2020)

Did you notice the dark sweet cherry. The average single strength is 20.0 brix. The approximate dilution rate is 1:3.2, yielding roughly 1.0+ gallons of single strength juice per quart.

I only thought grapes would have 20 Brix. Did not know a cherry could.


----------



## reeflections (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes @silverbullet07 - Thanks! This is the replacement for juice concentrate I was looking for, but could not find, as well. They seem like a good company and quite a selection. As soon as I deplete the frozen berries that are filling my freezer, I will be trying their juice.

Their prices are reasonable, especially if you can use 5 gallons.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok, I spoke at length with the former owner. It seems that they are all doing the same thing. Getting the “essence “ of the fruit and then instead of adding water back to it they are adding juice to it. Not sure what that means. But I’m orderung some elderberry from them and orderering from test other place and comparing the final product.


----------



## reeflections (Oct 29, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Ok, I spoke at length with the former owner. It seems that they are all doing the same thing. Getting the “essence “ of the fruit and then instead of adding water back to it they are adding juice to it. Not sure what that means. But I’m orderung some elderberry from them and orderering from test other place and comparing the final product.


I doubt Colomafrozen is using that process or they'd be in big trouble. Between their correspondence and their website, they do something completely different.









Brewers and Vintners - fruit puree and concentrates up to 52 gallons,…


Brewers and Vintners - frozen IQF fruits, puree, and pure concentrates for beer and wine making. Available Quarts, 1.5 gallon, 3 gallon, 5 gallon, and 52 gallon drums.



colomafrozen.com


----------



## reeflections (Oct 30, 2020)

I am pretty impressed with Colomafrozen.com so far, even though I haven't actually tried them yet. I'm looking at a down the road purchase at this point because I have no room left in my freezer right now. It's filled with blueberries, cherries, and bananas that need to be fermented. Since they ship via UPS, I was curious about storage and shelf life for these concentrates. More correspondence with Eddie:
===============
Me: I have read through your website and it is very informative. I do have one more question however. If I were to buy a 5 gallon pail of concentrate - say apricot or any of the others except for the low brix choices - what kind of shelf life could I expect, and what would be the best way to store it before and after opening it?

Eddie: Thank you for you inquiry. The best way to store our concentrates is in a freezer before and after opening. The concentrate thaws quickly, use what you need, then refreeze. With the method, the shelf life is over 2 years. I may suggest using the 3 gallon or 1.5 gallon depending upon your needs. They are packed in quarts, very east to store in your freezer. They cost a bit more per gallon, but the storage is very easy. Whatever way you decide to go we are here to serve you.

If you have any other questions, please reach out to me any time.
=================


----------



## silverbullet07 (Oct 30, 2020)

I am impressed so far with their support. Very Responsive and has even reached out to me with out asking. I will be ordering their peach real soon.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 30, 2020)

silverbullet07 said:


> I am impressed so far with their support. Very Responsive and has even reached out to me with out asking. I will be ordering their peach real soon.


yep soon as the holidays are over , I believe I'll try try 3 gallons of peach myself, I'm fixing to start better than 80 lb. apples with 18 gallon apple juice, 
Skoal to All
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 30, 2020)

Their price on Peach is attractive. Last time I bought a bushel of peaches about $42.00, de-stoned and cut them up I had enough for 3 gallons and about 8 lbs or so left to freeze for smoothies and other use. They are definitely in the running, especially if I don't have to deal with the severe hazy wine. (Last batch fermented 15 months ago and still not clear. With massive Pectic Enzyme, Bentonite and filtering last week. )

_*With their dilution rate I would use 2 quarts for 3 gallons instead of 4 gallons at standard single strength. Buying 1.5 gallons might be do-able if I can find freezer space.*_


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 31, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Their price on Peach is attractive. Last time I bought a bushel of peaches about $42.00, de-stoned and cut them up I had enough for 3 gallons and about 8 lbs or so left to freeze for smoothies and other use. They are definitely in the running, especially if I don't have to deal with the severe hazy wine. (Last batch fermented 15 months ago and still not clear. With massive Pectic Enzyme, Bentonite and filtering last week. )
> 
> _*With their dilution rate I would use 2 quarts for 3 gallons instead of 4 gallons at standard single strength. Buying 1.5 gallons might be do-able if I can find freezer space.*_


no, i guess i was not clear, i meant 3 gal of concentrate ,, i may round down once i see how many carboys this 82 to 84 lb. apples and 18 gallons of apple juice as my liquid, my biggest down fall is I'm in the habit of making at least 3#-6 gal carboys at a time,, this spring i upped my number of carboys, not counting my bottling carboy 6.5, i have 1#-3gal,,, 2#-5 gall,,, 2#-6.5 gal,,, and 21#-6 gallon carboys, now 10# of my 6's are full with wine that I am bulk aging, 
Now believe me or not, i was kinda, eh, a we bit normal,,, till these crafty sneaky vintners addicted me not to drinking but to crafting wines, shucks do you know how hard it is to try and sleep with all the empty carboys screaming, PLEASE FILL ME,,, they say drugs are additive, bull crap, Wine Crafting is what is really additive, i am at a loss, the only way i could get more room would be to tear out a wall.
Dawg
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 31, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Their price on Peach is attractive. Last time I bought a bushel of peaches about $42.00, de-stoned and cut them up I had enough for 3 gallons and about 8 lbs or so left to freeze for smoothies and other use. They are definitely in the running, especially if I don't have to deal with the severe hazy wine. (Last batch fermented 15 months ago and still not clear. With massive Pectic Enzyme, Bentonite and filtering last week. )
> 
> _*With their dilution rate I would use 2 quarts for 3 gallons instead of 4 gallons at standard single strength. Buying 1.5 gallons might be do-able if I can find freezer space.*_


that is my exact thought too, my wines are all higher ABV% , and i don't like harsh wines, i want mine to taste like the fruit/berry fresh, so to get that,, i make my wines very fruit or berry heavy, 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Nov 14, 2020)

I've made room in my freezer so I just ordered 3 gal of peach from Colomafrozen.com .

At their dilution ratio there should be enough to make four 6 gal batches (actually stronger than their ratio because of the syrup). Total cost with shipping to MO was $143.45 ($35.86/batch).

I'll keep y'all posted on my experience with them and their juice.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes keep us updated. I would like to try the peach too.


----------



## reeflections (Nov 18, 2020)

Update: I ordered 12 qts of peach concentrate on Friday evening and received it today (Wednesday). So far I am still impressed with these folks. Check out the contents on the label: Peach

There was on issue though. One of the qts was very different from the other 11. while the 11 were so dark I could hardly tell the color without holding it up to a light, the one was clear red like a bottle of cranberry juice. I have just sent them an email to see what they think, but it seems to me it may have been mislabeled.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 18, 2020)

Now that's the sort of label that good commercial product will have.

Sounds great - Keep us posted on how it goes. Yeah, Sounds like someone mislabeled a bottle.


----------



## reeflections (Nov 19, 2020)

Another update:

So, as it turns out, all 12 of the quarts I got were mislabeled apple juice. Someone there messed up but they went beyond the norm by telling me I could keep the 12 qts of apple and they already shipped 12 qts of peach with apologies. Class act.

I find that impressive, but add to that, everything with this company has been top shelf. Fast to ship, fast in email communication, and pure juice concentrate at a reasonable price. 

More updates when I get the peach and taste it.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 19, 2020)

You said the one was a diffrent color completely - sound like it's something other than apple juice.


----------



## reeflections (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, one qt was much lighter in color was the original problem I had. I didn't want to open it and break the seal until I heard what they would do about it. When he told me to go ahead and taste it and he would credit me. So I opened it, and one of the darker ones for reference. I diluted both at the recommended dilution for peach but when I tasted them, they were both apple juice. The lighter one was at a much lower concentration. But both were apple. So I tried another one - same thing. My guess was that someone pulled the order from some kind of reject bin, but I don't know and they are investigating. They included an "inspected and shipped by" slip so they know who made the mistake and I'm sure they will remedy it.

When I told him that they were all apple, and all mislabeled, and there were 3 different "use by" dates (all in 2022) he immediately apologized and shipped 12 qts of peach and told me to enjoy the apple. This was all done via email, but then he called to make sure I was happy. I am. 

You can see the difference in the regular concentrate and the light. 

I will update again when I receive the peach, but I'm sure it will be good. The apple is very good although the light one was pretty weak. Except for that one, it was just a labeling error. 

I feel more than compensated for the week delay in getting the peach. Eleven qts of apple concentrate that can use with other wines and no shipping.

All companies make errors. It's how they rectify them that really counts. Barring another issue with the peach, I still have faith that this is a good company to deal with.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 20, 2020)

Agree fully - Mistakes happen even with "Automated" assiatance these days BUT the true test is how a company responds. Gushing over the top isn't neccessary but good old honesty is what we should receive. You received the right responses.

Do we hear talk of a hard apple cider with Cinnamon in your furture plans? Started now it could be ready before Christmas (Hard cider doesn't have to be aged that much anyway.)


----------



## dralarms (Nov 26, 2020)

I stopped by the local hws and picked up a gallon of vineters elderberry thinking it was 100% juice. NOT. It’s got apple and pear juice in it.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 26, 2020)

dralarms said:


> I stopped by the local hws and picked up a gallon of vineters elderberry thinking it was 100% juice. NOT. It’s got apple and pear juice in it.


Yeah,. The two brands are very different. Vintners Harvest (VH) is 100% the variety on the label. Vintners Best (VB) is blended with.apple & pear along with sugar already added. I've been pretty happy with VH but nothing beats the fresh wild berries. I'm going to look into the ,Volume )
(SP) brand someone mentioned on this thread. Price seems about in line with.most other suppliers.


----------



## opus345 (Jul 28, 2021)

And updates on the Coloma Concentrates? I ordered a quart of their Blackberry and Strawberry for use in some Dragon Blood variants.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 12, 2021)

UPDATES on your Wine from Columna Concentrates?

I'm looking at Plum and Peach 1.5 gallons of each perhaps. Going to 3 or 4 would be a better deal but I can't make that much at a time and freezer space isn't available for that much even it was soft bags.

So by now somebodys batch must be nearing or at bottling time ?????

Oh Yeah anyone used this brand product and bottled/tasted the finished wine yet???








11 Lb Plum Aseptic Fruit Purée Bag


(Prunus domestica variety) Plum trees are blessed by beauty; they have awesome flowers and gorgeous fruits full of aromas and nice flavor. Plum is becoming popular in beverages and sauces.




asepticfruitpurees.com


----------



## reeflections (Aug 12, 2021)

opus345 said:


> And updates on the Coloma Concentrates? I ordered a quart of their Blackberry and Strawberry for use in some Dragon Blood variants.



So far, I have made 35 gallons of the Coloma peach using 4 quarts per 5 gal..

Bottled 10 gal adding a tad of peach extract while back sweetening. About 9 months old today. Drinking it and enjoying it as I write this. Big hit with friends and family..

Bottled 15 gal adding a tad of apricot extract while back sweetening. Between 7 and 8 months today. Even better than the peach above.

5 gal bulk aging and 5 gal in the primary.

I've also made 30 gallons of Coloma Cherry. Some sweet cherry, some tart, some mixed. None of them reached 1.000 and I still don't know why. All in bulk aging now. ranging from 6 1/2 months to 2 months. Will sorbate b4 bottling. Nice strong flavor so far.

I had them send me some samples and I think I will try the tangerine and or blackberry next. The samples were delish.


----------



## reeflections (Aug 12, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Oh Yeah anyone used this brand product and bottled/tasted the finished wine yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been eying this company too. I'll be watching for answers too.


----------



## opus345 (Aug 13, 2021)

reeflections said:


> So far, I have made 35 gallons of the Coloma peach using 4 quarts per 5 gal..



Fantastic!

Mind sharing your peach recipe and yeast used?

Have you had any issues with the peach fermentations?

opus


----------



## silverbullet07 (Aug 13, 2021)

Just rack my Coloma peach today. Started in April 2021. Taste good. Looks clear. However I used 4 qts for 4.5 gals. in primary. After a couple racks I have 4 gals and a qt. aging.

All of my Coloma concentrates or any concentrate I have used have not been fermenting below 1.010. four different so far. Don't know if it is because I do not add as much water or extra solids. Been using good yeast and good temps. Maybe it is the extra solids due to me not mixing the correct ratio. We discussed this in another one of my threads for some time. When tasted, they are all dry and sour. all need back sweeten. So Since I know they do not ferment below 1.010 I start my OG 1.110. This has been working for me.

I also racked a Coloma Blackberry today Started it in April 2021. It has been 3 months on Hungarian toasted oak. Taste real nice. Still ageing but it is going to be good.


----------



## reeflections (Aug 13, 2021)

opus345 said:


> Mind sharing your peach recipe and yeast used?
> 
> Have you had any issues with the peach fermentations?



No problem with the peach fermenting down to .995 or lower. All cherry ended at anywhere from 1.005 to 1.020. Peach was from 3 separate Coloma batch numbers, cherry was from 2.

Peach recipes have varied a bit for my experimentation, but basically for 5 1/2 gal primary I have used:
4 qts concentrate
7 to 8 # sugar (experimenting with ABV)
2TBS to 2 1/2TBS acid blend depending on pH reading
1 tsp pectin enzyme (probably not necessary)
1 TBS energizer (after a couple days of the yeast pitch)
K1-V1116 yeast
1.6 oz peach or apricot extract when back sweetening. Using extracts from OliveNation | Bakery, Brewery & Restaurant Ingredients Supplier

Coloma doesn't offer the solids property of their concentrates. I have been thinking about asking them to. Then maybe @Rice_Guy can help us deal with that issue if that's what it is. I'm thinking it must vary from batch to batch, but of course I am guessing about something I know nothing about.


----------



## reeflections (Aug 13, 2021)

silverbullet07 said:


> So Since I know they do not ferment below 1.010 I start my OG 1.110. This has been working for me.



Good idea. I might try that. Problem is that my cherry have ended all over the board. 1.005 to 1.020. No telling until it's done.


----------



## opus345 (Aug 17, 2021)

reeflections said:


> No problem with the peach fermenting down to .995 or lower. All cherry ended at anywhere from 1.005 to 1.020. Peach was from 3 separate Coloma batch numbers, cherry was from 2.
> 
> Peach recipes have varied a bit for my experimentation, but basically for 5 1/2 gal primary I have used:
> 4 qts concentrate
> ...



Thank you! Looks very much like my frozen fruit (Blackberry/Strawberry/Blueberry) process. I think it is time for me to jump into a Peach batch.


----------

